
Ask HN: I'm a programmer with fintech experience. What business can I start? - skipthemeat
I&#x27;ve spent my career at major banks doing things like pricing and low-latency trading. I&#x27;d like to now start a software business but I&#x27;m having a hard time with ideas. The ideas I tend to come up with...I have no domain knowledge in.<p>So now I&#x27;m wondering how to leverage my fintech experience to build something that can give me independence from a job. Payments? Financial analysis tools?
======
cdnsteve
What problems did you see in your domain that you wished there was a solution
for? Look within your domain for inspiration as a good starting point that you
would think others would have the same problem and would want to use a service
or product to help them.

------
dvtrn
If you can put together a good AML (Anti-Money Laundering) tool, especially
one that will automate all of the required paperwork for Federal filing
compliance, you'll never go broke again.

------
rajacombinator
If you can’t think of something, you’re really not cut out for it.

